# I SMOKED WEED...worst mistake of my life



## blazeboy8569 (Aug 31, 2007)

I think weed literally altered my reality and made clear a new reality, such that after I came off the high, I became obsessed with this altered reality, and by mind over matter, when the drug wore off, I sustained hte altered reality whch I consider a form of derealization. Basically I mind FU&#&ED myself and Im pretty pissed that I let that happen. There is no turnin back the cocks now. Anyway, just want to know if anyone else smoked weed (this was my third time) and had this happen. With me it was a bit traumatic because my dad was acting weird sleep walking. He just happened to be going into the kitchen when I just finished smoking some a blunt and i got freaked out cuz he was acting weird and I didnt realize it at first but he was sleep walking and the damage was done as soon as i said OMG...is this real....wtf if this isnt real...what if none of this is real....then the more specific even more ludacris but deeply cutting thoughts...what if THIS is a dream, and what if my dreams are realiy...the uncertainty ripping me apart. These obsessive thoughts have continued an are debilitating at times. F#$K WEED. It is also paradoxical that I am even writing on this board when I am questioning the EXISTENCE of everything...maybe my subconcious believes this reality is the real reality, but then again what is REALITY anyway. The only time I feel really really connected to life and when everything seems unquestionably real now is...and I know you are all going to shun/laugh/criticize this is when I see a really really gorgeous girl that Id wanna hook up with. Maybe the instinctual sexual drive within us is so primal that it doesnt get affected by obsessive questioning of reality. IDK!


----------



## xileblack (Sep 4, 2007)

hahaha dude that is fucked up yeah im in a DP/DR state because of weed i used to smoke it everyday then i stopped and started and got really high and thought i was going insane i had a huge panic attack and the feelings just never wore off and it's been 2 months i go see a pyschiatrist in a month so i'll let u know how it goes..pm me if you want my msn to talk about this dude


----------



## Fant?me (Feb 2, 2007)

Mind over matter. I used to freak out when I smelled weed for a few years. The few times I smoked it after I got DP I would completely go psycho for weeks afterwards but I gathered my balls over time and I can puff every once and a while and I actually feel its been a therapeutic diversion.

I wouldn't recommend smoking for the time being, but you need to realize that you are in a panicked state where you will be hypersensitive to lots of things, especially drugs. I can smoke like i'm 18 again but it just took a few years of hardening my ego. Time does help believe it or not. Conquering my fear of getting high was actually a great litmus test because it showed me that I could handle reality even with a seriously altered state.


----------



## rainchild8 (Oct 24, 2007)

I had already had very mild DP when I first tried weed. Then it got out of control. I had a very, very bad trip. And it's not gone away yet, nearly a year later. I'm kind of stuck in this crap-fest.


----------



## Satriales (Oct 30, 2007)

i used to smoke weed everyday for about 2 years, then one day after snowboarding i smoked a blunt, started to hyperventilate and had to goto the hospital cause i had lost oxygen to my brain....i've been messed up with dp ever since....i tried to smoke once since and same thing happend, just not as intense....i've been weed free for bout 7 months now and i still suffer from dp, but its a lot easier to deal with without smoking or smelling weed


----------



## lizzamo (Dec 18, 2007)

I had the same experience with 'shrooms. Although I had smoked weed in the past, and experienced depersonalization for short periods of time, and I had eaten mushrooms before, this time it seemed to be permanent... I'm worried it will never wear off... I'm going to try medication but fucking with our brains is what messed us up in the first place huh?


----------



## Emmanuella (Dec 19, 2007)

My first Dp was caused by weeds , nice revelator ! :twisted:


----------

